# Would you ever take a 1,000+ mile fare for $1,000+?



## ubertrek (Oct 22, 2016)

My friend without a license had a flight canceled and tried to call an uber to drive 1,004 miles from SC to TX.

Estimated fare for him was $1,014-$1,353 for the trip and the ride is ~14 hours each way.

Would you ever consider, under any circumstance, accepting this trip?


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

No way.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

No, too many risks, probability of Uber ending the trip, payment issues, different regulations in other states, app srews up and a different local driver gets the PAX. Then have to spend the night and dead miles returning home. waste of time in my opinion


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

Setting those issues aside, I'd do it in theory. I like long drives. Mostly freeways, easy work. 

Could get uncomfortable being in a car with a stranger that long, though.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I totally would. I was happy to do a 215 mile drive one time. Even after expenses I was good to more than $15/hour on that trip.

Figure near $70/hour on the freeway. Divide by two for dead time headed home. Subtract mileage expenses, less than $.2/mile on my prius. Still a nice number, but this won't be true in every market and is hugely dependent on a low operating cost vehicle because of the doubled up miles.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

ubertrek said:


> My friend without a license had a flight canceled and tried to call an uber to drive 1,004 miles from SC to TX.
> 
> Estimated fare for him was $1,014-$1,353 for the trip and the ride is ~14 hours each way.
> 
> Would you ever consider, under any circumstance, accepting this trip?


Bad deal for both sides. He is better off taking a greyhound and you the driver beat the hell out of your car with so many dead miles.

I would only consider in a car that gets over 50 mpg.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Depends on surge.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Depends if the far away place is where I want to go anyway. Send me to Miami from NJ in the winter, I'll do it!
For a thousand mile trip, I'm not giving Travis his 20%. Give me the estimated fare in cash up front and fill my gas tank every time, and pay every toll, then I'll do it. 
As for the original trip, it's stupid to go so far. Wait for the next flight, you get there faster and save hundreds. Or fly somewhere closer


----------



## LegaLoli (Aug 4, 2016)

Being that I work Uber in the days and I have a full time job at night this would not work for me. Also the dead miles back would be annoying for sure and hard on the car.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

2,000 miles round trip (have to get home) = .50 cents per mile

40 hours of driving means you have to eat on the road and one night in a motel so you can subtract $40 bucks for meals, and at least $60 bucks for a room. Now you're down to $900.

You will likely require an oil change at the end for another $20. Now we're down to $880.

At 30mpg, and $2.25 per gallon of gas, you will need approximately $150 for gas. Now we're down to $730.

Uber gets 25% so we can now deduct $250 more dollars which brings us to $480 gross (and that's literal, as well as economic).

Considering this fare would take you 48 hours at the minimum, you have earned a whopping $10 an hour!

This does not consider for tolls. And considering the wear and tear this will immediately place upon your vehicle... NOT WORTH IT!


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

agtg said:


> 2,000 miles round trip (have to get home) = .50 cents per mile
> 
> 40 hours of driving means you have to eat on the road and one night in a motel so you can subtract $40 bucks for meals, and at least $60 bucks for a room. Now you're down to $900.
> 
> ...


Better take that fee off the top. Your math won't add up otherwise.

Let's say it comes out to $1000 even. That takes $250 and leaves $750. Less food and hotel now $650. Oil change now $630. Fuel out and you're left with $500, not $480. Still a wash. But have customer pay fuel and food there and book you a hotel before you go home, you've got $615. More like $13/hr. Hell yeah I'd do it.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

ubertrek said:


> My friend without a license had a flight canceled and tried to call an uber to drive 1,004 miles from SC to TX.
> 
> Estimated fare for him was $1,014-$1,353 for the trip and the ride is ~14 hours each way.
> 
> Would you ever consider, under any circumstance, accepting this trip?


Is there surge, is he buying dinner, is he booking a room so I can rest before heading home, and is he willing to be a decent tipper to offset some of those dead miles back? Also for me if it's a Saturday I'm more likely to say sure hop in lets go.

Issues with uber aside, I'd consider it. Of course I'd email uber and let them know what the situation is, and the pax needs to understand that we WILL be stopping along the way. Even in my hybrid there is no way I can do that on one tank, and that's way too many miles to run between bathroom stops. Jiggly is a chick so no pulling off the road to wizz.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

It depends on how hot the passenger is.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Think of it as $550 each way.
-$200 in gas
-$80 in tolls
-$20 food

You would make $800, that's a week of work.
Edit: -25% Uber fee
Real total $600 and some change.
Take a day off.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Jul 9, 2016)

ubertrek said:


> My friend without a license had a flight canceled and tried to call an uber to drive 1,004 miles from SC to TX.
> 
> Estimated fare for him was $1,014-$1,353 for the trip and the ride is ~14 hours each way.
> 
> Would you ever consider, under any circumstance, accepting this trip?


In one week I am driving from Naples Flordia to Medford Oregon(Moving there 3000 miles
If someone wanted an Uber ride there in a week, I would feel estacy.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

occupant said:


> Better take that fee off the top. Your math won't add up otherwise.
> 
> Let's say it comes out to $1000 even. That takes $250 and leaves $750. Less food and hotel now $650. Oil change now $630. Fuel out and you're left with $500, not $480. Still a wash. But have customer pay fuel and food there and book you a hotel before you go home, you've got $615. More like $13/hr. Hell yeah I'd do it.


Yeah, even at that I don't think I would do it. If I grossed $20 bucks an hour I would totally do it.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

KINGOFTHENORTH said:


> In one week I am driving from Naples Flordia to Medford Oregon(Moving there 3000 miles
> If someone wanted an Uber ride there in a week, I would feel estacy.


But Uber has a cap on fares ($500?) and they would not be able to ping you outside of your home market.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

agtg said:


> But Uber has a cap on fares ($500?) and they would not be able to ping you outside of your home market.


That's not true as every unfortunate time I would cross from NJ into NYC the app worked until I finished the trip but if I go online in NYC it tells me I can't work there because I don't have TLC.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

I'd do the trip off the books. I'd have the pax swipe his card in my square reader. I'd require payment upfront not including tip. 

If rider is female, details of tip could be negotiated.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> I'd do the trip off the books. I'd have the pax swipe his card in my square reader. I'd require payment upfront not including tip.
> 
> If rider is female, details of tip could be negotiated.


This. Whatever uber quoted, plus 20% fee for hotel and return fuel. All off book with square reader.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

agtg said:


> But Uber has a cap on fares ($500?) and they would not be able to ping you outside of your home market.


Yep, I'm not risking it!


Tony73 said:


> That's not true as every unfortunate time I would cross from NJ into NYC the app worked until I finished the trip but if I go online in NYC it tells me I can't work there because I don't have TLC.


NJ and NYC are not 1,000 miles apart.  Try driving across PA into OH and see if you're allowed to accept a ping, I'm not willing to gamble the app working that far from home market.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

ubertrek said:


> My friend without a license had a flight canceled and tried to call an uber to drive 1,004 miles from SC to TX.
> 
> Estimated fare for him was $1,014-$1,353 for the trip and the ride is ~14 hours each way.
> 
> Would you ever consider, under any circumstance, accepting this trip?


Why didn't you offer to drive your friend? And have uber go pound sand, why do they need to get involved.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ubertrek said:


> My friend without a license had a flight canceled and tried to call an uber to drive 1,004 miles from SC to TX.
> 
> Estimated fare for him was $1,014-$1,353 for the trip and the ride is ~14 hours each way.
> 
> Would you ever consider, under any circumstance, accepting this trip?


I would do trip non stop,round trip.
Eat a big meal,then sleep 12 hours after. Probably lounge around the house the next day too.
But, I would be stopping at bus stations on way back to see who wanted to avoid 8 hour layover and was heading my way.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

agtg said:


> 2,000 miles round trip (have to get home) = .50 cents per mile
> 
> 40 hours of driving means you have to eat on the road and one night in a motel so you can subtract $40 bucks for meals, and at least $60 bucks for a room. Now you're down to $900.
> 
> ...


Why bring food costs into this unless this will be your first time eating.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CrazyT said:


> Is there surge, is he buying dinner, is he booking a room so I can rest before heading home, and is he willing to be a decent tipper to offset some of those dead miles back? Also for me if it's a Saturday I'm more likely to say sure hop in lets go.
> 
> Issues with uber aside, I'd consider it. Of course I'd email uber and let them know what the situation is, and the pax needs to understand that we WILL be stopping along the way. Even in my hybrid there is no way I can do that on one tank, and that's way too many miles to run between bathroom stops. Jiggly is a chick so no pulling off the road to wizz.


Uber would get back to you a week later with a vague answer.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> No, too many risks, probability of Uber ending the trip, payment issues, different regulations in other states, app srews up and a different local driver gets the PAX. Then have to spend the night and dead miles returning home. waste of time in my opinion


How about cash money ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

forqalso said:


> Why bring food costs into this unless this will be your first time eating.


Gas station & drive through on the go food. 6 hour nap at rest stop,truck stop,or wal Mart parking lot on way back if too fatigued. Reclining seats.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Only if I could drive on a circular freeway that has a radius of 160 miles.


----------



## karma420 (Oct 23, 2016)

ubertrek said:


> My friend without a license had a flight canceled and tried to call an uber to drive 1,004 miles from SC to TX.
> 
> Estimated fare for him was $1,014-$1,353 for the trip and the ride is ~14 hours each way.
> 
> Would you ever consider, under any circumstance, accepting this trip?


No. there isn't a reimbursement for the ride back or your tolls back.


----------



## VegasR (Oct 18, 2016)

Seems like a lot hinges upon if you like to travel. Pretty much any city that someone would/could fly 1,000 miles to, I'd want to spend at least a day in. I'd consider it a heavily subsidized trip.

If you could work it all out on the side, obviously you rent a car. Then it's an even easier "yes" for me.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber would get back to you a week later with a vague answer.


Actually on emails about long trips like that, especially ones that are in progress, they're quick at getting back. I emailed them about the one I picked up that the ETA was borderline on making it under the 4 hour window, including a screen shot of the route. They responded in under 5 minutes, told me not to worry that they understand that occasionally there are situations that don't fit in the 4 hour window.

I actually made it with 10 minutes to spare, but I've heard of people getting to the 3 hour 45 minute mark and uber ends the trip. They didn't on mine.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Only if I could drive on a circular freeway that has a radius of 160 miles.


Giant NASCAR


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> I'd do the trip off the books. I'd have the pax swipe his card in my square reader. I'd require payment upfront not including tip.
> 
> If rider is female, details of tip could be negotiated.


Yup.

That's the only way this trip could happen ; cash up front. No uber fee.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> Yup.
> 
> That's the only way this trip could happen ; cash up front. No uber fee.


Agreed. And before I drop pax off, we're stopping at the gas station so he/she can swipe their card and I'm filling up.

I figure $1.25 per mile is a fair rate for such a trip considering time and dead miles home.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Lol you guys are talking about paying uber their fees. That kinda trip uber would cut the app off around 4 hours and then you are stuck somewhere where you cannot receive a ping to continue. 

If this type of trip ever comes up, drive the guy to his bank offline, cancel that trip, he is your "friend" now and make him give you cash total for the trip. Now you just saved 20-25% in uber fees driving your "friend" and those 20-25% will cover your gas the whole way there and back. Should get you about $20 an hour.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

My most profitable (non-surge) single trip was a 92 mile round trip. 46 miles out and 46 miles back. It didn't get me exactly home. But close enough to where the dead miles were nearly negligible.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Giant NASCAR


But because one lap is 1,000 miles we could never have the green white checkered finish.


----------



## MontanaAggie (Aug 26, 2016)

Depends on the destination. If for example, it was Las Vegas...hell ya!


----------



## I have nuts (Mar 29, 2015)

Who the hell is going to pay for me to drive all the way back?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

On Lyft, yes, on Uber, No. Since my pickup has a 6' bed, I'll sleep back there so no need for a hotel, and truck stop showers are $7.00 to $12.00. 14 hrs each way, I've done 18 hrs straight in the semi before so it's possible I would do it. I would ask for a 20% tip up front to offset my gas for the deadhead home. My pickup gets about 19 mpg on the highway, so the gas part would be a killer. Now, since I have my wife's car on the app, I could use it, it gets 30 mpg on the highway. If the pax is willing to let me swap cars before leaving (but keep the app on the my pickup) then we're set.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Tony73 said:


> That's not true as every unfortunate time I would cross from NJ into NYC the app worked until I finished the trip but if I go online in NYC it tells me I can't work there because I don't have TLC.


It's a TNC in CA. It depends from market to market where you can operate or not. California drivers get a similar question about driving to Las Vegas. We know it takes 6-7 hours crossing the desert, we know the app turns itself off after two hours so you have to cycle the app with nav to wake it up, and once we get there we cannot do pickups. And practically all trips over $150 are placed under review before being paid.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Simple,....

$1500.00 off book.

If I did it on book, and uber cut me off at a certain point. Ok. Uber ended the ride. I'm dropping you off here.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

ubertrek said:


> My friend without a license had a flight canceled and tried to call an uber to drive 1,004 miles from SC to TX.
> 
> Estimated fare for him was $1,014-$1,353 for the trip and the ride is ~14 hours each way.
> 
> Would you ever consider, under any circumstance, accepting this trip?


Not at that price. You'd have to spend $125 at least for gas, $250 to Uber, 2 long days forward and back, a hotel room, meals. Seems like you'd net none too much for a lot of effort.

When I was driving Yellow Cab, 20 years ago, you twice as much a mile after you got outside of Pittsburgh, basically making the fare $2800, that would make it a lot more worthwhile


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Hell to the yeah! Mo money mo money mo money !


----------



## CrazyTaxi (Aug 22, 2016)

For $2,000


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

ubertrek said:


> My friend without a license had a flight canceled and tried to call an uber to drive 1,004 miles from SC to TX.
> 
> Estimated fare for him was $1,014-$1,353 for the trip and the ride is ~14 hours each way.
> 
> Would you ever consider, under any circumstance, accepting this trip?


He pays for my hotel room for the night, as well as food. He also pays for the gas going into my car. Then and only then, would I consider it. He is still getting off cheaper than a cab, even with all of that.


----------



## mkxr (Jul 1, 2016)

if he's a good friend, do it off the book as a friend favor.
Get a rental car so you don't put 2000 miles on your car, and either drive there and drive back, or do a one way rental and drive there and fly back.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

It would have to be a cash ride. Uber ends the trip once you hit 4 hours.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I see some folks on here making the classic mistake, my expense is gas! The rest of your car runs on pixie dust, right? 2K miles places some wear and tear on the car. 

I love the idea of a rental car if you can get one, a 2 day rental should be about $100-120 and to avoid fraud issues, app cutting out, etc.. I would have a negotiated cash price paid up front, in the $1500 to 2K range. Figure $300 in expenses, leaves you $1200 to 1700 for 2 really long days, I could work with that.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Look at all these entitled drivers wanting a hotel for the night! How about a good ole fashioned snooze in the car!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

So let me understand this uberx'rs. You'll sell Uber riders a mile for a buck, but only in small increments? Those of you saying you wouldn't do a 1,000 miles in one shot, but you grind weekly for the same pay and still give Uber 25%? Makes no sense. 

What is the difference if you do 100 miles per week for 10 weeks or 1000 miles in two days? Over a year of ubering you get one dead mile per revenue mile, guaranteed. So gas and depreciation are the same. You can snooze at a rest stop, save the hotel. Add a few sandwiches, you probably hit up subway once during your shift anyway, so the food is a push.

IF, and it's a big if, you'd miss out on a steady surge earnings window or have a guarantee and could do better in that time period, then maybe you pass. But how many of you have ever booked a $1,000 weekend in X? In four years, I did it once over the Suberbowl Sunday...and it was 48 hours of almost non-stop driving with a few short naps.

Uber doesn't want to be involved in these long interstate hauls anyway. So settle the payment up front using PayPal, quick pay, square etc and save the commission. You probably can even split some of the driving with the pax! 

If he's down for the payment, I'd make this run in a heartbeat. Versus grinding in the city for 50 hours to make the same net? This is what Uber pays long term <$15-20hr. If one can "do better" than this then one shouldn't be wasting one's time ubering anyway. For everyone else, hell yea.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

Id easily do it. Uber only takes 20% from me (haha suckers!) and wear and tear is negligible on highway. Pax would pay gas and $50 tip.


----------



## UberNomad (Oct 24, 2016)

I'd do it if it was during the weekend (I have a day job) and they paid via Square or Paypal and offered to pay for gas/meals or at least part of the expenses. No hotel needed, sleep in the car.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

agtg said:


> 2,000 miles round trip (have to get home) = .50 cents per mile
> 
> 40 hours of driving means you have to eat on the road and one night in a motel so you can subtract $40 bucks for meals, and at least $60 bucks for a room. Now you're down to $900.
> 
> ...


Your car is your hotel. If you have not learned how to sleep in your car yet, your in the wrong business.

I did a trip from Houston to Austin last month. I really enjoyed it and would do it again, or a longer one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> So let me understand this uberx'rs. You'll sell Uber riders a mile for a buck, but only in small increments? Those of you saying you wouldn't do a 1,000 miles in one shot, but you grind weekly for the same pay and still give Uber 25%? Makes no sense.
> 
> What is the difference if you do 100 miles per week for 10 weeks or 1000 miles in two days? Over a year of ubering you get one dead mile per revenue mile, guaranteed. So gas and depreciation are the same. You can snooze at a rest stop, save the hotel. Add a few sandwiches, you probably hit up subway once during your shift anyway, so the food is a push.
> 
> ...


Exactly.

Let's make $1,000 in 2 days rather than 10+ days.

Also, these x'rs are not thinking about how much better the highway is for your car and gas mileage. Oh well, I suppose that is why they are X.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

ubertrek said:


> My friend without a license had a flight canceled and tried to call an uber to drive 1,004 miles from SC to TX.
> 
> Estimated fare for him was $1,014-$1,353 for the trip and the ride is ~14 hours each way.
> 
> Would you ever consider, under any circumstance, accepting this trip?


That would be ridiculous to accept! Fuel would run you at least $150 roundtrip based on 30 miles a gallon, any and all tolls return trip, 28 hours of driving and the possibility of Uber not paying up? Anyway I believe Uber maxs out fare at 4 hours? Also assuming that quoted fare was gross not net?


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

THE MAN! said:


> That would be ridiculous to accept! Fuel would run you at least $150 roundtrip based on 30 miles a gallon, any and all tolls return trip, 28 hours of driving and the possibility of Uber not paying up? Anyway I believe Uber maxs out fare at 4 hours? Also assuming that quoted fare was gross not net?


So do it as an off app run. If he's cool with uber's top end of $1500, I'd do that. Of course on highways I get 54 mpg and a tank of gas for me is around $15-20 so that reduces gas expense. Not paying the 20% to uber will off set that. Make that run, get home, take the rest of the week off if I choose to. That would be nice.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> On Lyft, yes, on Uber, No. Since my pickup has a 6' bed, I'll sleep back there so no need for a hotel, and truck stop showers are $7.00 to $12.00. 14 hrs each way, I've done 18 hrs straight in the semi before so it's possible I would do it. I would ask for a 20% tip up front to offset my gas for the deadhead home. My pickup gets about 19 mpg on the highway, so the gas part would be a killer. Now, since I have my wife's car on the app, I could use it, it gets 30 mpg on the highway. If the pax is willing to let me swap cars before leaving (but keep the app on the my pickup) then we're set.


I would be more inclined to do this trip on Uber than on Lyft. Lyft has a $200-$250 max fare for each ride.


----------



## Michaacb (Sep 4, 2016)

ubertrek said:


> My friend without a license had a flight canceled and tried to call an uber to drive 1,004 miles from SC to TX.
> 
> Estimated fare for him was $1,014-$1,353 for the trip and the ride is ~14 hours each way.
> 
> Would you ever consider, under any circumstance, accepting this trip?


Provided that the rider doesn't look like a complete nut job, hell yes.


----------



## HHTJ (Dec 13, 2015)

i love road trips, i love driving and id sleep in my truck. people said at the lowest was $600 net where can you make 600 in 2 days. plus sight see! why not!


----------



## HHTJ (Dec 13, 2015)

off the books then youre not covered by uber insurance
if its someone i know then its different but if its just a stranger then i wouldnt risk being off the network


----------



## Nalnip (Sep 6, 2016)

Depends on what I have going on. If I don't have work at my other job maybe. Also really depends on where I do the pick up. One city that trip would have a fare of around $1200 ($1.00/mile and $.18/min), and if I started it at another near city it would be around $800 ($.65/mile and $.15/min). All without a surge of course.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Bad thing about long trip like this is you'd miss out on ride bonuses. When I do $1,000 week, I get anywhere from $225 to $500 bonus from Uber.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> So let me understand this uberx'rs. You'll sell Uber riders a mile for a buck, but only in small increments? Those of you saying you wouldn't do a 1,000 miles in one shot, but you grind weekly for the same pay and still give Uber 25%? Makes no sense.
> 
> <snip>


No. I usually get a payout of $1.25-$1.75/mile, counting all miles driven, door-to-door. I would never take the ride the OP debts, unless I had another reason to go to that place.


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

ubertrek said:


> My friend without a license had a flight canceled and tried to call an uber to drive 1,004 miles from SC to TX.
> 
> Estimated fare for him was $1,014-$1,353 for the trip and the ride is ~14 hours each way.
> 
> Would you ever consider, under any circumstance, accepting this trip?


More than 14 hours each way,I dont think is worth it ,thats a 4 days job,


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> No. I usually get a payout of $1.25-$1.75/mile, counting all miles driven, door-to-door. I would never take the ride the OP debts, unless I had another reason to go to that place.


What platform/market?


----------



## af_1132 (Sep 26, 2016)

This could really only work for me under certain circumstances. 

1. This would have to be prearranged. You have to carve out at least two days to do this at all, and three days if you want to do it safely. Both the rider and driver would need to understand that stops are a part of the deal with traveling this far. There is no way this could EVER work out well on the fly, at least from the rider's perspective. Imagine if you picked this person up and BOOM, you accept the trip and see the map zoom out to EPIC interstate proportions!
2. Like someone said early on, I would only do this out of the app. Cash would have to be delivered up front for me, since I don't have square, or a Venmo/Paypal transaction would take place.
3. I would want to have some form of contact with the rider before the ride took place to make somewhat sure this would be a legitimate transaction in exchange for a legitimate service. 

Considering the original circumstances that led to the rider trying to request this trip, I think there are much cheaper alternatives than Uber for such a long drive. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE road trips, but this is not a sightseeing trip at it's core. This is a chauffeur detail, and the rider has somewhere to go that they obviously NEED to get to, since they became desperate.

The second day I drove for Uber, the first rider of the day told me of a story of a rider in San Fransisco, that wanted an UberBLACK to go from the city to Santa Barbra at 3am. He was able to get two BLACK drivers to agree to drive together and split the fare, taking shifts. They urged him not to do this trip, due to the cost, but the rider insisted. The fare was about $2000, and the drivers split it down the middle! That is a great deal for less than 400 miles, but come on! You have to want to blow some serious money, have a complete lack of patience, or be highly intoxicated to want to travel from one city to another, paying the highest possible price to do so!


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

So 1000 miles there 1000 miles back 50 cents a mile. Lol. Seriously Lol.


----------



## bostonwolf (Mar 25, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> Agreed. And before I drop pax off, we're stopping at the gas station so he/she can swipe their card and I'm filling up.
> 
> I figure $1.25 per mile is a fair rate for such a trip considering time and dead miles home.


If you take a ride as soon as you back to your home market you could write off the miles of the return trip too. Which would be very nice indeed.

I made sure I did this on a recent 100 mile ride from Boston to Provincetown


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Wow, a lot of the posts on this forum show exactly why Uber/Lyft can afford to set the rates so low.

I originally had a long post breaking things down....but whatever....I think this post says it best:



everythingsuber said:


> So 1000 miles there 1000 miles back 50 cents a mile. Lol. Seriously Lol.


On Lyft, I tend to at LEAST make $1/mi TO ME pre-expenses, and this is from when I leave my door to when I get back. Anything less is a bad day. Sure that 2000 miles is mostly highway miles, but even then, which is better....$750 for 2000 miles, or $1500 for 1300 miles (probably around what I'd do if I did Lyft close to full time).

Sure you make the $750 in two-three days, but as far as return on investment? Not worth it in the least.


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

ubertrek said:


> My friend without a license had a flight canceled and tried to call an uber to drive 1,004 miles from SC to TX.
> 
> Estimated fare for him was $1,014-$1,353 for the trip and the ride is ~14 hours each way.
> 
> Would you ever consider, under any circumstance, accepting this trip?


Fools that's only .50 cents a mile for round trip and dues not include meals, gas, hotel, were and tear on your body and mind


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Uber would stop the trip mid-trip due to max $$$ and time driving. So this whole conversation is moot.


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

You also forget your own huge liability if you forget DOT commercial driver rules.

14 hours will not get you there (legally), and after that you are required to take 10 hours off. And I can tell you right now that any PAX of mine would pay per diem, in cash and up front.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

I'd pump the pax full of Valium, stick him on a Greyhound bus for $87 and pocket the rest. Easiest $913 I'll ever make.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

AllanJ said:


> You also forget your own huge liability if you forget DOT commercial driver rules.
> 
> 14 hours will not get you there (legally), and after that you are required to take 10 hours off. And I can tell you right now that any PAX of mine would pay per diem, in cash and up front.


Are Uber partners really covered by the licensing and other requirements of the federal government? Of course the drivers of 18 wheelers and interstate buses are, but this is something I was unaware of.


----------



## MetalVan (Jan 16, 2016)

The OP said the CUSTOMER'S estimated fare was $1k-13k

That's fare. Pre-uber cut.
You're looking at closer to 800 for the trip, not 1K in your pocket.

I only go out of town for XL or Surge. Preferably both.
Took an XL on a 180 miler that paid me about $420. That was barely worth it.
Took an XL surge after a football game for 40 miles. That was much more worth it.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

How is this estimate generated? Uber has a 4 hour time limit.


----------



## bostonwolf (Mar 25, 2016)

njn said:


> How is this estimate generated? Uber has a 4 hour time limit.


which they will waive if you get permission


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> What platform/market?


Lyft and Uber in Seattle. If you are not getting a pre-expense payout (PEP) of at least $1/mile, counting all miles from when you leave to drive Uber/Lyft until you return home, you really aren't making any meaningful amount of money. If you are only getting a PEP of $0.50/mile, you are likely losing money or making less than minimum wage.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

1,000 miles is around 1600km. That's like just a little over 3 tank of gas in my vehicle. 
Each fill up is around $75. 
So 3 fillups one way or $225. 
So both ways is $450 plus $50 for an oil change, and the total wouldn't be $500.

**I'm not adding any other maintenance for this trip.

14hr one way, so both ways is 28 hours. I'll need an 8 hour sleep between the rides, so total hours would be 36 hours or so. Let's just say it's 2 days and 2 nights when you include washroom breaks and time to eat.

We don't have tolls in Canada, so that's $0 for tolls.

My total expenses would be $500 plus food. I'm adding food because I've to spend extra on it by not using the food I've at home. Most of the times when I'm working, I don't eat outside.

Now if I get $1/Km, it would come to $1,600. After deducting expenses, which I'll round up to $600, I'll be left with $1,000. 

$1,000 divided by 3 days is $333/day.

Assuming i don't get a breakdown, I'll do it if paid in CASH, and NOT through Uber.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

This trip is *impossible to complete*. Uber has a 4 hour trip limit cap. After 4 hours trip will be over. Once you out of your state or city you are not not allowed to get any pings in a new city, You have to sign up for each markets separately. Topic not worth the discussion but keep in mind fellow drivers 4 hrs is max per trip. And once you out of your market you done. Uber on

https://help.uber.com/h/f7d602d3-f2c5-4d63-8395-83a8ea4c34d7


----------



## mattadams (Apr 19, 2016)

Yeah, I think as neat as it could be, as well as a decent payday, I wouldn't do it. Mainly for fear I wouldn't get paid... btu if I offered to book it direct with the passenger, they wouldn't be covered by insurance.


----------



## TheNoobinator (Sep 3, 2016)

$2000 yes.


$1500 . Hmmmm maybe


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

occupant said:


> Better take that fee off the top. Your math won't add up otherwise.
> 
> Let's say it comes out to $1000 even. That takes $250 and leaves $750. Less food and hotel now $650. Oil change now $630. Fuel out and you're left with $500, not $480. Still a wash. But have customer pay fuel and food there and book you a hotel before you go home, you've got $615. More like $13/hr. Hell yeah I'd do it.


God I guess the standard of living is that much different in other parts of the country. Here in Boston, I'd stop driving if I can't make more than $20 per hour. $13 a hour is min wage level. Uber isn't a job I'd do for min wage. Typically average $25-$30 a hour. I can't imagine having to drive in some cities where $13 is acceptable. I guess it's cheaper to live there also, but still that is way too little.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> Bad deal for both sides. He is better off taking a greyhound and you the driver beat the hell out of your car with so many dead miles.
> 
> I would only consider in a car that gets over 50 mpg.


Don't forget the cost of a hotel, you aren't coming straight back from a 14-hour trip.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

VegasR said:


> Setting those issues aside, I'd do it in theory. I like long drives. Mostly freeways, easy work.
> 
> Could get uncomfortable being in a car with a stranger that long, though.


That's what I was thinking. I used to drive limos, and I hated being stuck with the same party all day and night long, it really sucked ( when the rider sucked, of course ).


----------



## NCUberLyftGuy (Oct 26, 2016)

This has probably been brought up, but I believe, if I remember the user agreement, that the partner fees cap.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

The fact that 50% would do it and 15% are on the fence proves what kind of Melvins are driving ubers and is exactly why the Drivers keep getting screwed. If you can't immediately see this for the money loser it is you should find a new line of work.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Mean_Judge said:


> This trip is *impossible to complete*. Uber has a 4 hour trip limit cap. After 4 hours trip will be over. Once you out of your state or city you are not not allowed to get any pings in a new city, You have to sign up for each markets separately. Topic not worth the discussion but keep in mind fellow drivers 4 hrs is max per trip. And once you out of your market you done. Uber on
> 
> https://help.uber.com/h/f7d602d3-f2c5-4d63-8395-83a8ea4c34d7





> *Are there trip limits on time and distance?*
> While Uber doesn't limit the distance you can travel on a trip, trips may automatically end after 4 hours. When this is about to happen, the driver is notified by the partner app.
> 
> Please let drivers know if you're planning to travel a long distance. Many drivers need to make the return trip home after reaching your destination. In some cases, you may be charged for the driver's return trip.
> ...


Very good information to know. Thank you for pointing it out. So the way I see it basically after four hours the trip will end and the rider has to request a new one. I wonder what happens though if the trip ends in a place where there is no Uber service and the current driver is not allowed to pick up. We can't really just leave the passenger in the middle of nowhere along the interstate and say, "Sorry, you are on your own!", right? But then again if we do take them we have no insurance, right? I'm surprised this does not come up more....


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

DriverX said:


> The fact that 50% would do it and 15% are on the fence proves what kind of Melvins are driving ubers and is exactly why the Drivers keep getting screwed. If you can't immediately see this for the money loser it is you should find a new line of work.


Well it depends. I drive a vehicle which gets about 37 mpg.

1000 miles / 37 mpg = ~ 27 gallons * 2.00 = $54 * 2 (return trip) = $108

at 70 mph:

2,000 total miles / 70 mph = ~28.5 hours

$892 / 28.5 = $31.30 per hour

This is without maintenance, depreciation, hotel expenses (if any), increased food costs, or future repairs and this is the "best case scenario" which is highly unlikely but I think it shows that overall one could get $15+ an hour doing this. If Uber actually let you which seems doubtful given the four hour time limit thing.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> Well it depends. I drive a vehicle which gets about 37 mpg.
> 
> 1000 miles / 37 mpg = ~ 27 gallons * 2.00 = $54 * 2 (return trip) = $108
> 
> ...


I think you just proved my point.


----------



## I Drive Select (Oct 16, 2016)

I have made more than $500 on a single fare, so if this is policy, it must be a non-enforced policy.


agtg said:


> But Uber has a cap on fares ($500?) and they would not be able to ping you outside of your home market.


----------



## I Drive Select (Oct 16, 2016)

Contact Über to make the PAX pay for your return trip. Here is Über's official response to trip limits.

I asked support for clarification, and they said if it is "far" you can get paid for return trip. They never clarified "far" for me, but if a trip like this ain't far, what is?

"*Many drivers need to make the return trip home after reaching your destination. In some cases, you may be charged for the driver's return trip.*"

https://help.uber.com/h/f7d602d3-f2c5-4d63-8395-83a8ea4c34d7



ubertrek said:


> My friend without a license had a flight canceled and tried to call an uber to drive 1,004 miles from SC to TX.
> 
> Estimated fare for him was $1,014-$1,353 for the trip and the ride is ~14 hours each way.
> 
> Would you ever consider, under any circumstance, accepting this trip?


----------



## tucstwo (Jan 16, 2016)

Considering rates in my region are almost twice that per mile I wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## tucstwo (Jan 16, 2016)

Tony73 said:


> Think of it as $550 each way.
> -$200 in gas
> -$80 in tolls
> -$20 food
> ...


$200 in gas? Do you drive a tractor trailer for Uber? In my car, at about 40mpg at $1.88 per gallon it's like maybe 50 bucks in gas. And that's a lot in tolls too. Even here in the north east I'd have to go over several nj/NYC bridges to rack up tolls like that. 99% of American interstates are toll free. Pack a sandwich, fam


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

Let me get this straight.....Hypothetical situation right?....*FRIEND *needs a ride?......And you people want to involve UBER or Lyft????.....WTF is wrong with all of you????


----------



## I Drive Select (Oct 16, 2016)

Story has holes in it, but it seems to be a "fun 'what if?' sort of question" for people to chime in on.

To your point, though, the context of the original question seems to be that the person who is the friend _is not in the same location_ as the friend trying to get somewhere. Hence the reason for rideshare being involved.

If the friend is in the same location, then obviously the question (hypothetical or not) is quite silly. If you and your friend are in the same spot, take the $1k+ to drive them.


Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> Let me get this straight.....Hypothetical situation right?....*FRIEND *needs a ride?......And you people want to involve UBER or Lyft????.....WTF is wrong with all of you????


----------



## frostbitee (Oct 25, 2016)

I'll take that trip! As for all the hotel fees, and crazy food prices....doesnt matter. I dont drive Uber full time. I drive around 20hrs a week hrs for far less.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

yes i would with out a doubt, if for some reason i could not do it i call a uber friend that would. so far my longest single trip 300miles


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

The dead miles is a deal breaker. Rather drive 3 shifts of 12 hrs in your city and make around $650 net.


----------



## WellX (Apr 5, 2016)

agtg said:


> 2,000 miles round trip (have to get home) = .50 cents per mile
> 
> 40 hours of driving means you have to eat on the road and one night in a motel so you can subtract $40 bucks for meals, and at least $60 bucks for a room. Now you're down to $900.
> 
> ...


True, people don't know to make a simple math problem, they always be happy and loose money!


----------



## Snoooorm (Oct 26, 2016)

Throw the destination filter on, on the way back LOL.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

You could also pop on uShip and see if anyone needs their pet or household goods taken along your route.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Snoooorm said:


> Throw the destination filter on, on the way back LOL.


Only last an hour and you have to stay within the area you are authorized to drive to use it


----------



## Milito (Apr 26, 2016)

I would do it at $2 a mile


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Ill do it if the customer fills my tank up before the trip and and during the trip. I can get 550 to 600 miles with highway driving to start.

Tolls incurred both ways would need to be included.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Ill do it if the customer fills my tank up before the trip and and during the trip. I can get 550 to 600 miles with highway driving to start.

Tolls incurred both ways would need to be included.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> No, too many risks, probability of Uber ending the trip, payment issues, different regulations in other states, app srews up and a different local driver gets the PAX. Then have to spend the night and dead miles returning home. waste of time in my opinion


No kidding! I would be concerned it might be a stolen account/card. Plus the deadheading back? I'm in the no way camp, but I'm jaded already.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> And practically all trips over $150 are placed under review before being paid.


Precisely why I wouldn't do it. Ostensibly, these calls are not arranged in advance and you have to make an immediate decision? So, if they're going to need to review and this sounds like after the fact, it also means they may reject the ride and you're SOOL.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> Precisely why I wouldn't do it. Ostensibly, these calls are not arranged in advance and you have to make an immediate decision? So, if they're going to need to review and this sounds like after the fact, it also means they may reject the ride and you're SOOL.


Yeah, I was hit with this request last week. From Tampa to Key West. Granted, it is all within in the state of Florida. They are 8 hours apart. The total fare was $388. I only asked for them to pay for the gas there and back. They rejected, so I told them to cancel the trip.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ubertrek said:


> My friend without a license had a flight canceled and tried to call an uber to drive 1,004 miles from SC to TX.
> 
> Estimated fare for him was $1,014-$1,353 for the trip and the ride is ~14 hours each way.
> 
> Would you ever consider, under any circumstance, accepting this trip?


$1000 fare is a lot less for the driver.

And no, I wouldn't.


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp (Apr 18, 2016)

I would do it.....if I have the time. $1000 minus about $150 for gas? Heck yeah.


----------



## LCR_dog (Aug 29, 2016)

Is sex included in the ride for the 14 hours?


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

I would. Then again rates here are $1.70/mile, so it'd be considerably more money than that. Like get a hotel room and some refreshments money.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

ubertrek said:


> My friend without a license had a flight canceled and tried to call an uber to drive 1,004 miles from SC to TX.
> 
> Estimated fare for him was $1,014-$1,353 for the trip and the ride is ~14 hours each way.
> 
> Would you ever consider, under any circumstance, accepting this trip?


I would do it for cash, I would need a motel room for the night and have to bring my 2 little dogs with me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I probably would.
But i have been known to take couple of hundred mile interstate rides out of boredom also.

" the bear went over the mountain, TO SEE WHAT HE COULD SEE."


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I'd do it in a taxi for $2000, $1500 would be the lowest i would go. And they would pay in full up front, (if cash we would be stopping at an ATM to deposit the money as well.

Uber... i wouldn't do it with uber providing payment processing/commercial insurance.

Uber will cut off the trip.


So it would have to be in a taxi for insurance reasons, and they would have to pay up front.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Lol you did the same thing but with $20 less in gas and didn't even notice ..no wonder there are so many Uber drivers...no one understands arithmetic anymore.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

Here it is base $1.25, $1.15 per mile, and .17 a minute


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Bad deal for both sides. He is better off taking a greyhound and you the driver beat the hell out of your car with so many dead miles.
> 
> I would only consider in a car that gets over 50 mpg.


Drive the passenger to a bus or train station. Then they should get an Uber from there.



Coachman said:


> It depends on how hot the passenger is.


And a hotel room.


----------



## Commando (May 16, 2017)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> No way.


No Way, it's a waste. You would break even.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

I can see it ending like this.. Drop off Pax get paid $1000.. 15 min later Pax complains to Uber.. Pax gets refund on $1000 lol.


----------



## KINGOFTHENORTH (Jul 9, 2016)

Commando said:


> No Way, it's a waste. You would break even.


You would probaly lose a little money rather than breaking even.


----------



## TheNoobinator (Sep 3, 2016)

1000 miles one way and 1000 miles coming back ?

What r u stupid or something


----------



## TheOnly5StarDriverinUSA (Apr 1, 2017)

Guess rideshare has no limits ? Will dispatch check if it's within the scope of business?


----------



## Duro (Dec 22, 2016)

ubertrek said:


> My friend without a license had a flight canceled and tried to call an uber to drive 1,004 miles from SC to TX.
> 
> Estimated fare for him was $1,014-$1,353 for the trip and the ride is ~14 hours each way.
> 
> Would you ever consider, under any circumstance, accepting this trip?


I would do it but Uber limits trips to 4 hours.....so the dude would have to relay it to TX......


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

$1000
-250 Uber fees
-200 Fuel @ 30 mpg
-100 Hotel
----------
$450 without considering wear and tear on car. 
Gonna take 2 days (48 hours) of hard driving

You're looking at less than $.23 mile profit at about $9.00 per hour. 

No, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

occupant said:


> Let's say it comes out to $1000 even. That takes $250 and leaves $750. Less food and hotel now $650. Oil change now $630. Fuel out and you're left with $500, not $480. Still a wash. But have customer pay fuel and food there and book you a hotel before you go home, you've got $615. More like $13/hr. Hell yeah I'd do it.


actually with the $150 fuel subtracted, you're left with 480, not 500.. math is the same he subtracted the Uber fee off top just wrote it at a different place


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

ubertrek said:


> My friend without a license had a flight canceled and tried to call an uber to drive 1,004 miles from SC to TX.
> 
> Estimated fare for him was $1,014-$1,353 for the trip and the ride is ~14 hours each way.
> 
> Would you ever consider, under any circumstance, accepting this trip?


I'm surprised Uber gave an estimate. I was told, or I read somewhere, that the app shuts down at 400 miles. Thing is, if that is true, then there is a liability issue if the driver continues on for cash, and that will be illegal, anyway.

I wouldn't accept that ride, and here's why: I used to drive limos, and often I would be stuck with one party for 12 hours. Its' okay if the rider is cool, but if he or she is not, it's hell driving that long with the same person. You might not know this about the rider at first glance.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Long trips make me sleepy


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Fauxknight said:


> I totally would. I was happy to do a 215 mile drive one time. Even after expenses I was good to more than $15/hour on that trip.
> 
> Figure near $70/hour on the freeway. Divide by two for dead time headed home. Subtract mileage expenses, less than $.2/mile on my prius. Still a nice number, but this won't be true in every market and is hugely dependent on a low operating cost vehicle because of the doubled up miles.


Your expenses alone would eat up whatever $ you're getting from Uber (and this is based upon the pre-destined amount by Uber, not with surges), so your 28 hours with this delightful stranger are entirely donated to the "cause" that us Uber.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

You quietly take that RIDE off App with CASH upfront.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

melusine3 said:


> Your expenses alone would eat up whatever $ you're getting from Uber (and this is based upon the pre-destined amount by Uber, not with surges), so your 28 hours with this delightful stranger are entirely donated to the "cause" that us Uber.


Not 'my' expenses, but then the pax might have a valid complaint about my smell on day 2+.

As long as there isn't a hotel stay I'm in the green. Actually performing the act is a totally different matter though because of the 4 hour limit, you have to really make sure it's legit so that Uber can go back and adjust the fare. Anything under 4 hours though and I'm good.


----------



## REDSEA (Jun 8, 2017)

ubertrek said:


> My friend without a license had a flight canceled and tried to call an uber to drive 1,004 miles from SC to TX.
> 
> Estimated fare for him was $1,014-$1,353 for the trip and the ride is ~14 hours each way.
> 
> Would you ever consider, under any circumstance, accepting this trip?


Cash or PayPal only and he'd have to wait for
Me to Park my car at the airport parking lot and
Pickup a rental. Cash tip up front wouldn't hurt but not a deal breaker, I can sleep in the car or use reward points.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Sure. That's two tanks of gas for me at about $70. I would figure out how many miles it is from the California border to our destination and charge an additional dollar per mile since I will be unable to earn once leaving the state. Of course in reality, I am only able to Uber three days a week with soccer dominating the rest of the week. Every now and then, a pax would joke about Driving to Vegas. My response is an immediate, "If Baby girl didn't have a game in the morning, we'd be on our way." Priorties.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Fauxknight said:


> Not 'my' expenses, but then the pax might have a valid complaint about my smell on day 2+.
> 
> As long as there isn't a hotel stay I'm in the green. Actually performing the act is a totally different matter though because of the 4 hour limit, you have to really make sure it's legit so that Uber can go back and adjust the fare. Anything under 4 hours though and I'm good.


Your expenses are legitimately .54 per mile, per the IRS who is not into giving gifts to taxpayers. So every mile you drive for these long hauls is taking it's toll on your car, plus the gas. Unless they have a passenger to ride with you back to your home base, that long haul is coming out of your expenses.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I had a guy who wanted to go 200 miles the next day. First offer was fare plus $120 tip, or about $300. I say, "Sure! I can do that!"

Next day he calls and is like, "can you still do that trip but for $180 off-app, since $180 is 75% of the $240 fare estimate." Basically he just wants to cut Uber out but pay me the same.

I'm not sure if he found another driver to do it cheaper than the initial offer, or maybe he just lost his casino earnings. But I'm not driving 400 miles for $180.... and to make it worse... illegal and uninsured.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I had a guy who wanted to go 200 miles the next day. First offer was fare plus $120 tip, or about $300. I say, "Sure! I can do that!"
> 
> Next day he calls and is like, "can you still do that trip but for $180 off-app, since $180 is 75% of the $240 fare estimate." Basically he just wants to cut Uber out but pay me the same.
> 
> I'm not sure if he found another driver to do it cheaper than the initial offer, or maybe he just lost his casino earnings. But I'm not driving 400 miles for $180.... and to make it worse... illegal and uninsured.


Yeah, that's a no.

Unless there's something scenic about the trip for the passenger, or if they're on a no fly list, or they want to make a road trip of it...it always sounds fishy to me if they want to pay you more to drive when they can fly for cheaper + faster.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Something that no one has mentioned...

There are websites like shareyourride.net where someone who is going one-way cross-country can post their starting location and destination and someone who needs a ride can link up with them and negotiate cost - how much they'll chip in for fuel, meals, etc.

It wouldn't necessarily have to be all non-paying miles back to your home.

In fact, if you could get Uber to cover part of the return trip by charging the rider, and pick up a one-way rider going back toward your starting point... you could make some decent $$!

Not to mention the fact that it would break up the monotony of driving around the same town day after day after day - get out on the highway and drive, see some new scenery...


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Here's an example of what I'm talking about. Get the rider(s) to cough up $50 for gas, and buy some In 'N Out...


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> I'd do the trip off the books. I'd have the pax swipe his card in my square reader. I'd require payment upfront not including tip.
> 
> If rider is female, details of tip could be negotiated.


yeah that's what I was thinking, I had an couple Asians ask me to drive them to NYC from Washington dc. I told them I would need a cash payment up front then after the ride is done I would give the cash back to them.


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

1000 mile trip, hypothetical. Would I, possibly if the circumstances were right. For example, if the customer were offering to pay for the extras, including all gas, tolls. AND were willing to rent a car + return flight for me. I'm down for it. Other than those ridiculous terms not that much distance. 

Would I be willing to drive 300 miles. Sure if its at surge rate, or XL (or both). 

I've already considered these shorter trips. If I can get there and back in enough time to make sure my kids are covered or back to the day job. Sure. Otherwise not your guy! But I will find you the guy for $20


----------



## Terysmit (Jun 17, 2017)

Cash only ride only way to do it. Take out the middle man.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I wouldn't trust a ride-share pax to pay. You drive them 1,000 miles and they say you made them feel uncomfortable or some other bs reason and there goes your fare.


----------

